# Petrol - or diesel?



## CreweAudi (Nov 12, 2014)

What we want to know is what do you prefer - Petrol or Diesel?!


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

For me, petrol every time. I know diesels are much improved but that rev limit is a killer for me. Also I've never been convinced by the supposition that diesels pollute less than petrol cars - okay, more green house gases from petrol cars, but I read somewhere that 1000's of deaths each year, in this country, are directly contributed to by diesel emissions - no idea if that's true, but most urban pollution seems to be diesel related.

In truth, I drive a mk2 TTS and have ordered a mk3 TTS - performance wise,there's just no comparison between either cars and a TT diesel. I'm not knocking diesel owners, we all have our reasons for buying what we do and I have a very happy friend who just took delivery of brand new diesel TT . Vive La Difference :lol:


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

My last petrol car was a z4m coupe what I sold in 2009 then I went frugal and have had diesel ever since (120d m sport coupe, x1, tt mk2 and now a5 coupe)

I loaned a petrol mk3 quattro last week. After 6 years away I am desperate to get back in a petrol. So for the mk3 I'll be ordering a tts all being well.


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

I went from years of petrol to a diesel A5 as above o couldn't wait to get back into a petrol so ordered petrol don't do many motorway miles and miss the engine rasp of a petrol.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

petrol. what else?


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

CreweAudi said:


> What we want to know is what do you prefer - Petrol or Diesel?!


Diesel for me, love the low down torque, however for me Quattro is important, so will have a real dilemma soon as the TT diesel is not available with Quattro.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Petrol all the way.
You just cannot get away from the low thrumming of a diesel. 
Even in the new S-class you can still tell it's a diesel. Yes it's barely audible but there's still that low thrumming felt through the front bulkhead


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Petrol (with the aircon on and windows closed when i'm driving behind diesel drivers).

_Exhaust fumes from diesel engines do cause cancer, a panel of experts working for the World Health Organization says.
_
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-18415532


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Even though I love the fuel efficiency of diesel, I still prefer petrol


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Petrol, in a couple of years the government are really going to start screwing dIesel owners on tax & emissions.

Bit of a shame after a few years ago they were seriously promoting diesel as the future.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

I test drove a petrol before a Diesel and all I can say is wow.. my previous two TT's were Diesels and the difference in power and sound from the petrol is great, but I needed a Diesel because of the mileage and chose a diesel.

It was the best of both worlds, it enables me to get the fuel efficiency, and the looks of a car I love and as for Diesels they have come along way, it has enough power for me to drive the style of driving I like.

If I was to change the location of my place of work and it meant less mileage, I would get a petrol.

Just my 2 pence worth.....


----------



## Pete Mac (Apr 21, 2014)

Took a Mk 3 TFSI out for the day last Monday whilst my own Mk 2 TFSI was in for its cambelt change. The whole experience was sheer joy. The performance , exhaust note, lightness of handling, loved everything about the car. Have also tried the diesel some time ago but it left me flat I'm afraid. Petrol every time for me too. No one will ever convince me that diesel is less harmful than petrol. Can't wait until next year when I shall put my order in.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

The diesel offer is extremely poor now. When it was Quattro it had a USP to make up for the very poor power output but now it's FWD you have to look at what it offers against the Mercedes SLK (especially with Mercedes finance offers) and you'd have to say it looks pretty sad. The new 9-speed automatic in the SLK combined with the 204PS/500Nm torque mean the SLK is cheaper, faster, better made and better equipped and that's before you factor in the SLK's party-piece roof. Oh, and it's RWD so you can scare yourself witless on roundabouts as well if that's your bag.

In comparison, the petrol TT looks much better. It's got plenty of torque, quattro and you can have the S-tronic gearbox (although still the old 6-speeder vs. Merc's 9-speed in the new SLK 200 and SLK300). If I was forced to buy a TT or Audi sorted out the pricing and finance so it was competitive, I'd buy the petrol. Right now though, with the revised SLK in the showrooms in June, Audi look in pretty poor shape diesel-wise.


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Pete Mac said:


> Took a Mk 3 TFSI out for the day last Monday whilst my own Mk 2 TFSI was in for its cambelt change. The whole experience was sheer joy. The performance , exhaust note, lightness of handling, loved everything about the car. Have also tried the diesel some time ago but it left me flat I'm afraid. Petrol every time for me too. No one will ever convince me that diesel is less harmful than petrol. Can't wait until next year when I shall put my order in.


The last 4 cars we have owned have been diesels the most recent being a mini 2.0 SD, which was brilliant - hit 50mph in 6th and never need to change gear it had so much torque and fun factor very high. so the migration to the TT logically was going to be a diesel - performance/torque looked about 20% up on the mini so had to be better we thought - right? We waited the several months until the day we could test drive, myself and my husband drove separately - me first, did motorway and fast B road for 20mins or so. My husband did the same and we both were equally under whelmed - hard work to get it to go (<=4th gear required) no fun, no smile on the face, in fact after this drive we were both keeping the mini. We then test drove the petrol, which was brilliant - blew the mini away and we were still smiling 10mins after the test drive. Deal done as soon as we sat down with the dealer. Fuel economy over rated now (mini got 55mpg, TT 39mpg); we do around 11-12K/miles a year so on the border for petrol/diesel and the increase in fun is much greater than the drop in sensible/fuel consumption - petrol all the way, it is a sports car after all .


----------



## CreweAudi (Nov 12, 2014)

Guys - you're all absolutely awesome! We love hearing your opinions so thanks so much for replying 

Loving this forum!


----------



## GemmaXKR (Nov 28, 2012)

Petrol. Everytime!


----------



## Bazza2020 (Mar 31, 2015)

I test drove the diesel and liked it enough to order the car....but in petrol. When I drove the petrol for the first time it blew me away. A lot more punch


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I agree. I have no idea what Audi were thinking when they kept the 184PS engine for the Mk III. In the original Mk II TDi you had extra torque over the petrol and quattro as selling points. Then the face-lifted petrol had as much torque and much better fuel economy and now the gap between petrol and diesel is a yawning chasm of performance. The new Passat is getting a 240PS 2.0 biTurbo diesel. Why could the TT not have been designed to take that engine? The TDi is rapidly turning into a BIK tax special.


----------

